# violet/purple nyx look



## spencoh (Aug 22, 2006)

heres some things you will want to have







from left to right, purple nyx eyeliner,prestige liquid liner, fluidline, black eyeshadow,<br> lash exact and almay mascara, purple and violet by nyx,a light color to highlight with,duo lash glue, fashion lashes, lash curler, nyc concealer stick,<br>and for brushes i used a foundation brush to blend in the base, a few different liner brushes, and about 10 different brushes to blend and apply shadow

first start off with a clean face





prime your eyes with the nyc concealer stick






then take a big fluffy brush and highlight, i like to pack it on from the crease all the way to my eyebrows, its good to pack on alot of it because it makes it easier to blend, at least for me





next take a small-ish brush and layer on some violet, in the pics i only put it on two thirds of my lid, but go ahead and put it all over the lid.





now i like to use my crease brush for this (round but it kinda comes to a dull point at the tip) and i pack on some purple everywhere, not on the violet though obviously, leave a little space under your brows 





now, take the same brush and get some black eyeshadow on it, not to much, you want to build up darkness, not get it all over your face haha<br>take the brush and dab the color where you want it





take  your brush and do a windsheild wiper motion, spreading out the black, try to focus on keeping it darker towards your outter v, and let it get lighter the closer it gets to the inside of your eye





right after that i like to re-apply violet on the lid, and more highlight under my brow





now repeat the last couple of steps, dab on some black, smear it in





once again, add more violet and more highlight, blending pretty much everywhere

now for the eyeliner, im not going to take up space by redoing another eyeliner tut, so follow my eyeliner tutorial to do this





curl your lashes





one layer of lash exact





one layer of almay
 i lost the pic for this somehow

now for the fake lashes, put a thin layer of duo on, tilt your head back while looking into a mirror and posistion the lashes at the base of your real ones, barely on your skin





take fluidline and line your top waterline (linelineline haha im a dork)





eyebrows baby





now to finish it off line half of your bottom waterline and half under your bottom waterline with purple nyx liner





tadaa


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2006)

I think this is awesome!


----------



## meagannn (Aug 23, 2006)

I love this tutorial spencer!
yayyy!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 23, 2006)

awesome!, girl


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 23, 2006)

wHAT A hot look, i love purples
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TY


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 23, 2006)

you have such good blending! love this!


----------



## Katura (Aug 24, 2006)

You look great! 

I have a super hard time lining my top waterline....my eyes get all SUPER watery....help?? SUggestions??


----------



## MiSSJDM (Aug 24, 2006)

I Love the colors!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so pretty!!

&& omggggggg my store finally carries NYX brushes!!
I was goin hysterical in the store when i saw them last night!
lol


----------



## Jaim (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_You look great! 

I have a super hard time lining my top waterline....my eyes get all SUPER watery....help?? SUggestions??_

 
You could try using a pencil for the top, I find it easier.


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome, looks great!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks for the lovely tut!!!


----------



## spencoh (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_You look great! 

I have a super hard time lining my top waterline....my eyes get all SUPER watery....help?? SUggestions??_

 
yeah you could use a pencil, but use a good one like the ones at mac that are supposed to be waterproof and whatnot, i just use fluidline and a dull liner brush because fluidline tends not to get on my bottom waterline unlike regular pencil liners


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 25, 2006)

you are so awesome. you blend perfectly. and don't get me started on how much i love your frickin eyebrows.


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok....I love this look.  I posted about the FOTD recently.

Where do you find NYX makeup?  I've never heard of it, and when I go to the site under "find a store", it tells me "under construction"!

Damnit!


----------



## spencoh (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_you are so awesome. you blend perfectly. and don't get me started on how much i love your frickin eyebrows._

 
thankya very much
and really? even after seeing them all nasty before i draw em on? haha
thankyou<33


----------



## spencoh (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Another Janice!* 
_Ok....I love this look.  I posted about the FOTD recently.

Where do you find NYX makeup?  I've never heard of it, and when I go to the site under "find a store", it tells me "under construction"!

Damnit!_

 
hmmm
this wont be very helpfull but i noticed they pretty much only sell at perfume stores, and ive heard that longs has it, whatever longs is haha
and some walmarts if your lucky


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 26, 2006)

pretty!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome! & LOL @ your last pic hehe


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great!!!


----------



## xkatietron (Dec 31, 2006)

in the last picture. are you watching....pokemon?!?


----------



## applefrite (Dec 31, 2006)

I like your Violet Make-Up  .


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 

 
_hmmm
this wont be very helpfull but i noticed they pretty much only sell at perfume stores, and ive heard that longs has it, whatever longs is haha
and some walmarts if your lucky_

 
I've found it in Shoppers Drug Marts too, for those in Calgary.


----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2007)

Your eyeliner is so perfect! If only I could get it to look like that, haha.


----------



## rosdan (Jan 9, 2007)

nice look ..

thanks


----------



## candycandy (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi!
very good
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I like very much your big fluffy brush...is it a Mac brush?


----------



## juwlz (Jan 21, 2007)

Saved in favorites!! Love the coloring. You make it sound so easy


----------



## lambee (Jan 22, 2007)

I am so impressed by your eyeliner skillz.   (I'm a dork!)

I have both of those NYX colors.  I think I might try this look sometime.  I can't ever seem to get my eyeliner to be as precise as you have in this pic though. :T


----------



## I<3Mac (Jan 22, 2007)

very cute


----------



## tanitabg (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Your eyeliner is so perfect! If only I could get it to look like that, haha._

 
I wish for this too     Exellent


----------



## Showtime (Jan 27, 2007)

I saw this line at the beauty supply store.  Now I have to try it.


----------



## maryanne414 (Jan 28, 2007)

I love the purples! very pretty! And the cartoons in the background as well.


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jan 28, 2007)

It looks great!  Thanks


----------



## Saints (Jan 28, 2007)

Great tutorial, thanks!


----------



## _jennifer (Jan 31, 2007)

Niice. I can't find your eyeliner tut, and I really can't make my liquid eyeliner look that smooth.  What was the title of the eyeliner tut?


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 23, 2007)

I love NYX's purple colors!!!  Great tut!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2007)

gorgeous! thanks!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks wonderful- can't wait to try.


----------



## astronaut (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Your eyeliner is so perfect! If only I could get it to look like that, haha._

 
agreed!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## helena (Jul 27, 2007)

love it! what eyelashes do you use?


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, this is gorgeous.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 27, 2007)

so beautiful! 
fantastic liner!


----------



## maple_us (Jul 28, 2007)

WOw I love the whole look. love it. How did you do your brow and what did you use. I have a hard time with brows


----------



## tika (Jul 28, 2007)

Very pretty...I love purples


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Sep 18, 2007)

This is so pretty!


----------



## bambidandi (Sep 19, 2007)

I love the fact that you use non mac make up to create such beautiful look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 love it!


----------



## Joke (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

great tut, esp the 'what i used' pic xx


----------

